
Slithering Together: Making Slither.io a Multiplayer Experience - josh_blum
https://medium.com/@kainarkamalov/slithering-together-making-slither-io-a-multiplayer-experience-9c30a63133ef#.mbfy17vq0
======
jpochtar
this is going to be as addicting as 2048

